# Peru exporta maiz morado a Japon y otros 9 paises



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

En los primeros cuatro meses del año el Perú exportó maíz morado a diez países liderados por Japón que compró el 43 por ciento (38,495 dólares) de las ventas peruanas al exterior en dicho período.

Según informa la agencia de noticias Andina, la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex) detalló que segundo comprador es Estados Unidos con compras por 27,019 dólares (30.2 por ciento) y seguido por España con 19,383 dólares (21.6 por ciento).



Otros países importadores con montos menores son Italia, Canadá, Costa Rica, Panamá, Arabia y Alemania.


Adex destacó que Estados Unidos es un interesante mercado que podría ser aprovechado aún más, en vista de los beneficios de la Ley de Promoción Comercial Andina y de Erradicación de las Drogas (ATPDEA) y dado el creciente número de latinoamericanos concentrados en ciudades como Nueva York y Miami.


En los primeros cuatro meses del año el Perú exportó maíz morado por 89,378 dólares, 51 por ciento más que en similar período del año pasado, cuando el monto ascendió a 59,148 dólares.


El maíz morado es un producto con amplio potencial de desarrollo que aún no ha sido aprovechado por el país pese a tener una posición privilegiada al ser el único exportador.


Otros países como Colombia, Bolivia y Ecuador también lo producen, pero aún no incursionan en el comercio exterior.


Adex señaló que el Perú tiene una serie de fortalezas respecto a ese producto considerado en otros países como exótico por su llamativo color.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Justo ahorita tomo mi chicha hecha con Maiz "Made in Peru".


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El maiz morado es un producto 100% peruano, y fue creado por los incas, que bueno que se este exportando.


----------



## DeAmat (May 18, 2005)

Peru tiene mucho que ofrecer al mundo. Acuerdensen que nosotros paramos el hambre en Europa con la papa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No solo de Europa, La mayor parte de Asia consume nuestra papa, el otro dia vi en canal 7 en el programa de Antonio Brack que el centro Interancional de la Papa, provee semillas a todo el mundo, y tiene cerca de 20000 especies, eso es increible, cuando en una region de otra parte del mundo ocurre una desgracia y por ende desaparecen sus cultivos, vienen al Peru a comprar semillas de Papa que se adecuen a su tipo de clima, como el Peru tiene una inmensa variedad de climas pues tambien tenemos diferentes tipos de papa.
La papa vale un peru.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

DeAmat said:


> Peru tiene mucho que ofrecer al mundo. Acuerdensen que nosotros paramos el hambre en Europa con la papa.


eteeee como que nop... era nosotros ayudamos a que no haya tanta desnutricion en Africa con el camote...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> eteeee como que nop... era nosotros ayudamos a que no haya tanta desnutricion en Africa con el camote...


el se referia al hambre de Europa del siglo XVI y XVII..


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Perdonen mi incultura, pero qué es el maiz morado?

Es una especie de maiz de ese tono?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, el maíz morado es un maiz de ese color, osea, morado. Se usa para hacer chicha morada, un refresco peruano, bien popular en la costa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Da cosas ver a ese maiz casi negro, pero es riquisimo en chicha o mazamorra, los clasicos dulces limeños.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es dulce, ven en enero a nuestra reu de incascrapers y te invitamos chicha morada kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Javier said:


> Wow , les juro que en mi vida había visto maíz morado, me gustaría probarlo...


Cuidado que te guste y no lo sueltas...


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Wow , les juro que en mi vida había visto maíz morado, me gustaría probarlo...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

excelente excelente !!!!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Que rica la Chicha Morada, siempre la tomaba de chiquillo. Y como acá no hay
me compro en internet bolsitas de chicha morada.


----------

